
On Community Migration from Digg to Reddit - vlad
http://www.kqed.org/arts/multimedia/index.jsp?id=16960
======
weel
Reddit needs to figure out how to create more subreddits without having to
overcome critical mass every single time. I'm sure I'm kicking in an open door
here, and I believe I read that they were working on it already, but I haven't
seen a real solution so far. The recommendations system theoretically makes it
feasible for all articles to go on one big reddit even with a large and
diverse user base, but in practice, they're still suffering from a situation
where new subreddits are hard to get off the ground while the main page has to
be shared by different subcommunities with different interests.

------
pg
According to Compete, at least, reddit is growing and Digg isn't:

<http://snapshot.compete.com/reddit.com+digg.com?metric=vel>

~~~
vlad
According to compete's visitors graph, Digg's month-to-month growth is
actually 44.7%, much higher than Reddit's 30.1%.

I looked up the metric you used, and compete.com describes it this way:

"Use Velocity to understand how much more or less time people spent on the
site, or their level of engagement. If a site can garner and sustain more of
an individual's time it should generally be considered a good thing."

So, it seems that reddit visitors spend more time there than digg users do on
digg.com.

~~~
pg
Oops. I assumed by "velocity" they meant velocity.

------
gyro_robo
The Digg influx seems to have hurt Reddit quality. Yahoo! started out as a
human-edited collection of links; looks like there's a good reason to return
to that model.

